# Modelling maths problem



## fastmongrel (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)

Just curious, what Geo is going to say.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2021)

What cost love?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)

I would say nothing unless you need professionals.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2021)

​In all truth though, I quit buying a year ago and my goal now is to survive to build the 100 or so I have. So far things are looking good. My PSA number went from 138 to 0.24

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 8, 2021)

It is like Colemans mustard, without "the stash" the model industry probably wouldn't survive.


----------



## PlasticHero (Apr 20, 2021)

Would you like to buy it now, at full list, or in 10 years for triple?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2021)

Sooo, my stash from the 60s is an investment?


----------



## PlasticHero (Apr 20, 2021)

Only if you bought the right kits, and then didn't build them. Leaving the plastic wrap and $.79 price tag is double.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

